# Gore Race-August 23rd & 24th



## nathanfey (Jun 7, 2006)

*Flows for Gore Races*

Hey Buzz'rds
As many of you know, AW participates in weekly calls with water providers and Reclamation to assess late season streamflows in the Colorado River, and the use of the Historic User Pool in Green Mountain or a declared surplus across the upper system. From this mornings calls, we can report that the river will be running at 1100-1200cfs for the remainder of this week and for the event. 
We might see small changes in flows due to adjustments for rainfall, but managers are confident that flows will be within our optimal range.

If you are interested in more info, feel free to drop me a line.

Happy Paddling.


----------



## jortsKing (Jan 9, 2014)

Big thanks to BLM, Nathan at AW, Lakota Guides, and all the volunteers for bringing it atogether.


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

Respect. Thank you for the update.


----------



## Lakota (Jul 17, 2014)

*Post Race Announcement*

I want to thank everyone for coming out. We have decided to give all the race prize money to American Whitewater in honor of Beth. Since we obviously had some race finish and timing issues this is what we decided to do instead. But...it looks like we will be able to come up with some race times to at least see how you stacked up. One of the photographers was at Kirshbaum and each photo was time stamped. It will be accurate but will be slightly above the normal finish. We will at least know that the participants were still paddling at this point. This is all I can offer and next year we will make sure the finish is defined for racers and our timer. Sorry for any confusion or frustration, but like I said in the pre-race meeting, it's not all about the race but the experience of the weekend and paddling hard together.


----------

